# It's That Time Again....AquaBid SNE!!!



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tomorrow night, Saturday, January 16, is AquaBid's SNE.

For those who don't know: SNE is a series of one-hour auctions from 7:00pm EST-????. Sellers in various categories offer great deals on things such as plants, breeding supplies, live food, etc.

bettafish.com member JDAquatics aways has plants at low prices; nofishtoday is Bama Plants; I buy most of my live cultures from Fishguy_1955.

On the homepage click on "One Hour Auctions" and it will take you to the event. 

Have fun!!! I know I will. ;-)

BTW, I have been trying tissue cultures and really like them. They are disease and snail free.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I have money this time, yay!! haha

That's the first step really: have money [√]


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanna try out some tissue cultures this month.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Me too  my new tank is still completely bare


----------



## jess32247 (Jul 24, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> I have money this time, yay!! haha
> 
> That's the first step really: have money [√]


you and me both!

so glad i'll have a bit of money to use this time around, i completely missed the last one. now i just have to keep myself from spending all my money on just plants. we'll see how that works!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have various Crypt tissue cultures, Hygro, grasses; trying to remember. I'll have to look at the containers. One container of C. pygmaea had 10-12 individual plants!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm excited to stock up on some more plants! The tissue cultures sound interesting.


----------



## shamomo (Jan 14, 2016)

Darn, missed it! haha!
Nice to learn of aquabid.com though! thanks dog haha!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is tonight; Saturday.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Omg, I literally just remembered it was Saturday and SNE just now!!! So excited. :-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, it's tonight. I have my "I hope he lists" list ready. ;-)


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Are they every saturday or just specific days?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They are the third Saturday of every month. I think I forgot this month.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

darn!


----------

